
Show HN: I combined Milligram, Skeleton, and Normalize into a single CSS project - thaumaturgy
https://sscaffold-css.com/
======
thaumaturgy
I've been a fan of skeleton and then milligram for a while, but milligram has
gone quiet recently and has a few issues, and skeleton has been quiet for a
long time. Both of them have normalize.css as a dependency.

I wanted an updated CSS file with the same aesthetic, so I've taken some time
to stitch it all together. There are a few differences from milligram, but
I've tried to keep those at a minimum.

It's on Github at [https://github.com/robsheldon/sscaffold-
css/](https://github.com/robsheldon/sscaffold-css/). Now's a great time to
open up some issues on it before its first release.

~~~
dmitriid
Ditch the thin light-grey font on white background. I have 20/20 vision and I
have to attain my eyes to read the text.

~~~
thaumaturgy
That's a good suggestion, I'll read up on good higher-contrast colors and fix
it.

~~~
tobr
You should also change the thin Montserrat, which is only suitable as a
display face. It looks awkward and is very hard to read.

------
alberth
I really love you have picked up from skeleton / milligram.

A suggestion, you might want to included a minified version of the css because
it looks to be 22kb and you’ll be compared against skeleton which is just 2kb.

[https://github.com/robsheldon/sscaffold-
css/blob/master/ssca...](https://github.com/robsheldon/sscaffold-
css/blob/master/sscaffold.css)

Edit: typo

~~~
hanniabu
Unrelated: What's the reason for mentioning an edit for a typo? As far as I
can tell there's no indication that your comment has been edited so nobody
would know, unless I don't have enough karma to see this indication or
something?

~~~
iudqnolq
It's convention to be extremely transparent about edits because of irritation
with people who change their comments after being replied to, making the
replies look irrelevant or incorrect. The only way for people to know about an
edit is to see that comment changing. Sometimes you'll see allegations posted
about surreptitious comment editing. It's just easier to always say you've
edited.

~~~
hanniabu
I understand that, but was curious about typo edits in particular. A typo fix
doesn't change the meaning of the comment in 99% of cases.

~~~
TeMPOraL
It's a habit. I sometimes do that too, without thinking much about it.

------
joeframbach
I can barely read that low-contrast thin font, and I have average vision.

~~~
Avamander
I agree, the thin font is annoying, I have no problems with vision. But for
some reason it's also ridiculously big, I had to turn my browser's zoom to 67%
because it was hard to read that big, Skeleton's defaults are much better.
Interestingly Medium and a few other rare sites have the same problem, I think
web devs have forgot that people might have 5:4 aspect ratios.

~~~
thaumaturgy
Sounds like there's some kind of weird font sizing happening for some devices.
I'll expand the CBT device list and try to fix it.

------
ComputerGuru
Skelton user here. Nice to see this effort but some issues. Your page margins
are too thin on mobile and the typography is off. Line height to font size to
rendered stroke width ratios are not correct.

------
webappguy
Skeleton lib fell away and was forked and revitalized as Barebones which is
better, then Skeleton had the resurgance as it were, but still, may I suggest
you replace Skeleton with it as it is superior
[https://acahir.github.io/Barebones/](https://acahir.github.io/Barebones/)

------
40four
Good work! I like the concept of creating a new project based two formerly
popular css projects that now seem to be abandoned.

A nice way to pay respect to the work done by previous contributors, and also
giving the projects a chance at a second life. Could be a good way to drive
interest again, and encourage further development!

------
velcrovan
I used to use skeleton until CSS Grid support became widespread.

------
oefrha
Suggestion: tell me up front the minimized size and minimized + gzipped size.
Otherwise looks pretty good, so the size decides whether it’s lightweight
enough for certain projects.

------
wtmt
Are there other similar options, but are also mature, lean, well maintained
and a good enough replacement for Bootstrap for most common
components/layouts?

~~~
razemio
[https://semantic-ui.com](https://semantic-ui.com) would come to mind. There
is also a well maintained react fork available.

Another one is [https://bulma.io](https://bulma.io) which is less blown up.

------
bbmario
Do you even need stuff like this when we have CSS Grid now?

------
CGamesPlay
What were the issues with skeleton/milligram that you are looking to fix? I
have never used either library, but have considered them both in the past.

